# Spotted Lantern Fly - southern New Jersey



## SoilSecrets (Apr 12, 2019)

Does anyone know a remedy for spotted lantern fly and where their nests could be? I have mature red and white oak trees, maple tree and Bradford pear tree among rose bushes, ewes and other shrubs. I saw two adults recently and a nymph yesterday. Any thoughts on what to do before they take over?


----------



## Powhatan (Dec 15, 2017)

The State of New Jersey says:

_*Remove and Destroy Pests*: Crush nymphs and adult insects. Scrape egg masses into a plastic bag and place in trash._

_Adult egg laying starts in September through December._

_Eggs are often laid on flat surfaces including tree bark, rocks, lawn furniture, firewood, boats, RV's, pallets or anything left outdoors, which can be transported to new locations.
_
https://www.nj.gov/agriculture/divisions/pi/prog/pests-diseases/spotted-lanternfly/homeowner-resources/
https://www.nj.gov/agriculture/divisions/pi/prog/pests-diseases/spotted-lanternfly/about/

To report a sighting, use the reporting tool.
https://survey123.arcgis.com/share/1d6503488aab4deab3dc9a2a874483a6


----------

